# Finially clipped our Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko



## Leeana (May 13, 2007)

I just have to share my excitement with you all!!

Yesterday i bought my first pair of Double K clippers at the Taylors Sale. After spending all day yesterday around all the beautiful dolled up horses at the Taylors, i had to see one of my own plus i was dieing to try out the clippers. The clippers are AMAZING!!!! Truly do cut threw just like butter and this colt was dirty and fluffy, couple dread locks under the belly too lol. No blades dulling or getting hot. I think these clippers have been the best investment i have ever made!!!

I've been saying it since we purchased Narko from Karen Wales that i could not wait to body clip him, well the wait is over and here he is! Its like purchasing a new horse. I knew he would be good under all that fuzz but not this good and i try to not be barn blind or blinded by love lol. I clipped him with a #15 blade and it looks pretty snazzy to me. Nothing to fancy, but a decent clip. I didnt do his ears. I also decided to get him all dolled up with makeup ext. I didnt go overboard with the makeup, just enough to add some sparkle to the pics. I also finially got to try the show halter on him i purchased at McCabes, i need to adjust it slightly but its going to fit him. I was going to black his hooves but i dont have any polish remover and dont want to leave it on. Didnt rasor him either but took one of my smaller blades over him.

Oh yes, i officially measured him and he is 32'' right on the dot and will be 1-yr-old next month. So he is going to be showing in the over division. His first show is the 23rd of this month. I was worried when i had to clip around those last hairs of the mane bc he is right on the dot for the hight divisions for the yearlings and just one false move (or should i say clip lol) could put him in another division. It was so hard to find the last hairs in all that fuzz. He was such a good boy during the clipping, even considering he had some extra energy in him bc he didnt get to go out yesterday or this morning bc we were gone.

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko*, BTU Grandson (Half brother to the new stallion Mona just purchased!)

Before







During (i got sun burnt at the Taylors Sale yesterday so i look like a lobster lol)











Final Product ..i am a very happy girl today! He is much more refined then i at first though and he was more tucken up then i though. I love how 'smooth' he is throughout and that hip



:.














































Thank you for letting me share Narko with you. I was just so excited to see what was under all that after looking at a cotton ball with legs all winter and to try out the Double Ks. Didnt leave as many streaks as my Wahl Arco's that i did Chief with a couple weeks ago. Thank you Karen, this horse is just such a joy and eye candy!!!! He was the easier horse to clip, didnt bat an eye anytime.


----------



## Mona (May 13, 2007)

He's lookin' good Leeana! I especially like the 3rd pic down of him!



:


----------



## lvponies (May 13, 2007)

He looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2007)

He is adorable, Leeana!

I also clipped four of my show horses (DunIT, Bacardi, Sunny & Flirt) yesterday but so rough and didn't do legs nor heads on some... I won't be brave enough to post my naked horses for a month or so -- after I have clipped them again and have them more toned


----------



## kaykay (May 13, 2007)

leanna he looks great!! but i see you need to run over for some more clipping lessons



i have plenty to clip!!! come on over and ill teach you how to get a nice smooth clip without all those marks


----------



## Leeana (May 13, 2007)

Wish i could kay but so much going on with graduation, ffa, getting the horses ready and every weekend from now until the end of June/early july is packed. This was just a fast clip so i could use my free day today for pics plus it was so tempting to use them double k's, i would have prob went back over and got it smoothed out if it was for a show.

Thank you, i was expecting to have allot of work to do with him but i think he is fine, saves me allot of time lol.


----------



## kaykay (May 13, 2007)

oh i understand. and it is much harder to clip a light horse with no marks. But if you do clips like this next time its harder. Just trying to save you a little time


----------



## OhHorsePee (May 13, 2007)

I really like his head and neck Leanna! I know what a chore clipping those light colored horses are. Once he is bathed again you probably wont see the marks nearly as much. And if that is his first clipping off of his winter woolies that's not bad! He looks in really great shape too. Looks like we will be showing with each other. That'll be fun! Are you coming to the fun show? Hope so!

Fran


----------



## Leeana (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Fran!!

I want to do the fun show but then agian i also want to go to the heritage sale ...i need to decide soon bc i would have to get that entry form in. As of right now, i am leaning more toward the heritage sale. But we will be at the Spring Fling June 2nd, i have graduation June 3rd so we will only be there that saturday and luckly our classes we need are that saturday too so we lucked out lol.

Honestly, i have not done much with him exept lead him around the drylot a little and down the road to get him use to different things. I was very suprised to see him so tucked and in shape, saves allot of work lol. Eitherway i wasnt planning on doing to much with him unless he was really out of shape.


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 13, 2007)

Narko clipped out very nice ! Isn't this the "best" part of the job? :bgrin

Karen is a fine lady and has a nice line of horses there. Did she ever get her email back up??????



:

If you have an addy, I'd appreciate your pming it to me. It'll save me that phone call.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2007)

Leeana, if your show's a ways off, I wouldn't give a second thought to clipper marks. When I clipped mine on Saturday, I didn't even try and not leave marks in favor of getting it done fast and saving my poor back! I will be clipping mine again in 4weeks. The only people seeing them in the meantime is H and myself. Just wanted to make them cooler for their workouts and to better see their muscle tone. Did the same thing last year, and the year before, and when I show clip them (as when you show clip Narko), it won't matter what marks you see now. They won't be there in 4wks after the show clip


----------



## HJF (May 15, 2007)

He looks great! He reminds me a lot of our 25" yearling colt. We took him to a show a few weeks ago, but forgot to bring the camera for pictures. They both have the same little head. He's a son of Ten Ls Echos Captive Spirit (Buck Echo son)

I just love BTU horses BTW


----------



## Leeana (May 15, 2007)

Oh thank you, Julia i actually wouldnt mind bringing that 25'' colt of yours home myself lol.

I body clipped Chief today to, he came out pretty good too. He still needs a bit of work but should be ready to go by June.


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2007)

HJF said:


> He looks great! He reminds me a lot of our 25" yearling colt. We took him to a show a few weeks ago, but forgot to bring the camera for pictures. They both have the same little head. He's a son of Ten Ls Echos Captive Spirit (Buck Echo son)
> 
> I just love BTU horses BTW


I own a granddaughter of that horse through Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow (a perlino stallion raised by our own Carol Albritton), *Harrells Flirting With Perfection*, a yearling silver buckskin filly. She's going to her first show in about a month. I love her!


----------



## jbrat (May 16, 2007)

Narko is looking great!! Seems to be in real good shape after the winter. I bet he does well for you this show season.

I've heard alot of good things about double K clippers.

Now I have a few questions for you





Did you have to stop and let them cool at all or didn't they get hot at all?

Once you start body clipping do you keep body clipping the entire show season? And does the hair grow back in different than a horse that sheds out naturally?

We've always just curry daily once they start shedding and let them shed out on thier own. But then some shed out better/quicker than others.

Your sun burn looks OUCHY!! You'll have to keep Narko outta the sun now or you 2 will match.




Jayme


----------



## HJF (May 16, 2007)

Jill said:


> HJF said:
> 
> 
> > He looks great! He reminds me a lot of our 25" yearling colt. We took him to a show a few weeks ago, but forgot to bring the camera for pictures. They both have the same little head. He's a son of Ten Ls Echos Captive Spirit (Buck Echo son)
> ...


He's a very nice stallion.



I don't expect this colt (Ten Ls Spirits Rowdy Cowboy) to go over 27". But he's so full of personality and attitude!



:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 17, 2007)

hes a cutie leanna....I really like that show halter on him...I have pics that I will be getting soon of Blue at our show...


----------

